# This is why I missed the final bidding spree.......



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 6, 2015)

This is why I missed the final bidding spree on the pot calls....spent the last three hours in the shop, dyeing wood blanks, turning this tube call...Hawiian KOA curly I call it the Gulp!
http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_8935_zpsuiumhzbu.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2015)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah 7 o'clock central time I'm in church man you lucky dog Andrew. Got me by a dollar

Reactions: Like 1


----------

